# How Much Garlic?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I want to start putting garlic powder in Jubilee's regular feed to help with the flies. How much should I give her?

Right now she's on 24/hr turnout and gets hay and grass. She also gets a folger's can of sweet feed twice a day, and a little scoop of flax in the mornings. 

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd say 1/10th of a coffee can if not less. You don't need much...I think the scoop that my BO uses is maybe 1 oz or so...so she won't need too much...you probably could just give her a handful of it in the grian


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I was actually thinking a teaspoon.... :? I really don't want to overdo it. And I'm only going to give it to her in the mornings. Maybe that is too little ...?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

a suggestion if i may: i have tried both garlic powder and garlic granules and have found them to be incredibly ineffective. i swtiched to putting cloves of fresh garlic in their feeds and then it started working. the powder and granules seem to lack the factor that repels flies. just a thought


----------



## gracegrecia (Jul 17, 2008)

Feed 1 pound of the onion tops per day to a healthy horse for 3 days, along with his regular feed, then 4 pounds on Day 4. From Day 4 through Day 8, his packed cell volume (or PCV, meaning his red-blood-cell percentage) dropped about 23 percent, from 30 to 23.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Jazzyrider - Hmm, ok. Did you crush them? So a clove of garlic per feed?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont crush them but i cut them into quarters. it depends on the size of the cloves as to how many i put in. if they are small or thin i put in about 6. medium sized 4-5, large 3-4. that is divided out into two feeds. i tried in less than that but it didnt seem enough at first. this is the smallest quantity that ive found effective.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't have much luck wioth the powder ( but not salt) or granules either. They sure smelled good though! I always left the barn wanting a pizza! The horses sure loved it, though.

Hmmmmmmm. A fresh clove? That's doable .... the cloves freeze so well too.....


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried the garlic granules for about 6 mo. and didn't have any success with it. I had them up to about 4 tablespoons a day. Never tried the fresh cloves though. They just eat them? Interesting!! Took a while to get my guys eating the granules, then they just starting chowing down like it wasn't there. I gave up on the granules, too expensive if it's not working.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if they dont seem to like it add some molasses to their feed  especially if they dont like the chunks you can try crushing it or something but whichever way make sure its fresh


----------

